# Radiator cleaning



## creek rider 12 (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone ever tried nu-brite ac condensor cleaner to clean those caked oil coolers & radiators? I used this cleaner that comes in the gallon jug & mixed per instructions in a spray bottle. I sprayed both sides of the radiator & watch it foam & push out all the caked crud from the inside out & now my radiator looks new & clean with no obstruction @ all. It's also non acidic.


----------



## dave9252 (May 1, 2016)

Spent the morning driving around trying to find some a/c coil cleaner, most people looked at me with a stupid look on their face. The others said use water, guess i'll have to get it off line.


----------



## theoakschamp (Mar 26, 2016)

you need to go to an HVAC / refrigeration supplier.


----------



## creek rider 12 (Jun 5, 2016)

I had to go online to a HVAC supplier to purchase a gallon.


----------



## creek rider 12 (Jun 5, 2016)

You can also order it online @ Grainger supply co. It's the blue chemical in the gallon jug. I would advise not to buy the aerosol can.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you mix this cleaner properly, it will work well, but will etch steel and allow the steel to rust quickly. I would opt to use a mild cleaner like evaporator coil cleaner, or 2 cups of Zep 505 mixed with one cup tide clothes wash liquid and mix it into a 1 or 2 gallon pump sprayer mixed with water - this has been a great cleaner. That condenser coil cleaner is nasty stuff - I would not recommend it IMO.


----------



## theoakschamp (Mar 26, 2016)

I agree with dman. I'm a refrigeration tech, and that condenser cleaner is very strong. of the cleaning products I use in my trade, I'd recommend Viper expanding foam. its food safe, and not corrosive like condenser cleaner is. properly mixed condenser cleaner almost burns your skin.


----------



## 2016brutebrandon (May 30, 2016)

We use it all the time at work but that stuff is strong very strong. Mixed wrong it will make metal smoke. I'd be very careful we only really use it on really dirty copper coils


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

So many techs in the HVAC industry don't use condenser coil cleaner properly. They wind up using the cleaner full strength, and don't wash it off enough, which over time degrades aluminum.


----------



## theoakschamp (Mar 26, 2016)

you're right dman. those guy are called HVAC hacks!!


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I use super clean degreaser. First I hit the rad with the garden hose, then soak it with superclean and let it sit for 5 or 10 min then hose the crap out of it. Works good.


----------

